# A few beav pics



## conibear (Dec 30, 2005)

Here are a few nd in ]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice...what was the banner you were holding on the 2nd to the bottom pic?


----------



## conibear (Dec 30, 2005)

Chris that was a furhaverster banner. that is a fur auction place that we send our fur to.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice pics :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Nice Beavers!!!! :lol:


----------



## Chaser10 (Jan 13, 2006)

I see a lot of fun...and a lot of work in those pictures :wink:


----------



## Mallard Masher (Jan 15, 2006)

That brings back memories. I did some beaver trapping in the Blue Hills near Bruce Wi. But nothin like that. Awsome. Great job. Keep up the good work.


----------



## cro (Jan 17, 2006)

we just hired a guy to trap beavers on our deer lease. they keep clogging up the river and causing alot of flooding.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

What do you get for a beaver these days?


----------



## conibear (Dec 30, 2005)

We usally average aroung 17 to 20 dollars for nice winter under the ice beaver and fall and spring in the high teens. A person can make good money trapping just have to have the work ethic and lots of fur :beer: PS that everthing skinned, scraped, and dryed.


----------

